# Draw Weight Adjustment?????



## Reviveourhomes (Jul 18, 2005)

I just bought a Mathews Q2Xl and it has the 60-70 limbs on it. It is set at 67lbs right now and its too heavy for me I need to lower it as much as I can. Well someone told me all you do to lower the weight is to loosen the to limb bolts the same on each one. Is that all you have to do? And is it something I can do or is it better left to a pro. And also is there any reference like 1 turn of the bolt per pound or anything like that? Thanks


----------



## bumper (Aug 27, 2004)

You can do it easily with the correct size allen wrench. Mark your limb bolts with a marker, in order to turn exactly one turn. To decrease pounds loosen bolts counterclockwise. Go one full turn on the top, then do the same for the bottom. I believe this would reduce the draw weight around 3 pounds. If still too heavy, go another turn, but no more.


----------



## Poluke (Jul 12, 2005)

bumper said:


> You can do it easily with the correct size allen wrench. Mark your limb bolts with a marker, in order to turn exactly one turn. To decrease pounds loosen bolts counterclockwise. Go one full turn on the top, then do the same for the bottom. I believe this would reduce the draw weight around 3 pounds. If still too heavy, go another turn, but no more.


IMO before you start turning the limb bolts out you might want to turn them in first to see where you are. Bottom them out first and then start with one full turn out, test draw, another full turn out test draw until you arrive at your prefered draw weight. My limb bolts ( two bows and separate manufacturers) are turned out 2 full turns and I scaled the draw weight at break over at 60 lbs. AR 34 Ram and a Half, Pearson Pride hybrid cam. Both are 2 turns both are 60#.


----------



## shadowdrak (May 21, 2005)

You should also check with your bow's manufacture on limb weight adjustment. Most bows that I have owned can only be turned fully around 4 times and no more, others may be different. To be on the safe side, you should really find out.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

After you get it where you want it, be sure to check your tiller. I believe on the mathews you have to run a straight line (taut piece of string) from 1 axle to the other and use that line to set your tiller and not the actual bowstring.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Like shadowdrak said, be sure you know how many turns you can back the bolts out. If you go too far, it will be a disaster. Check with Mathews customer service or it may be available on their website or forum.

If you can't get the difinitive information from one of these, take it to your dealer.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I agree with bottoming them out first, then backing them out evenly. Mathews requires that you back the limbs out 7 turns before putting the bow in a press, so ABSOLUTELY do not go any more than this! I have many customers that shoot them with the limbs backed out 5 turns. I would not go more than that for shooting. It varys from bow to bow, but 2 to 3 pounds per turn is about what you usually get as you adjust.


----------

